# Crystal Beach 4/3



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Long report! Decided to make first shark trip of the year today, despite less than ideal kayaking conditions forecasted. Hit the beach around 3 pm. Surprisingly, green water was only a few hundred yards out and waves manageable. (Only flipped once) had a big sheephead, several whiting, a bonita, and a cownose to run out. Immediately started setting up camp and rigging leaders and baits. Yakked out everything but the cownose and before long landed a 43in red on the whiting. After releasing the red, a few minutes later a 6/0 with whiting goes slack. After little fight, I crank in the first shark for us this year, a 37in bull shark. Tagged and released for Texas shark rodeo. After the excitement died we get settled in and yak the cownose out right at sunset. A couple hours after sunset the cownose gets rocked and the 9/0 is screaming! Hooked up! After a powerful fight Kyle I help Kyle land our new PB, a monster 84in sandbar. Shark had previously been tagged. Phone number on tag has a Tallahassee area code. Gonna call and give info tomorrow. Placed another tag and released for Texas shark rodeo!! Headed off the beach about 1am before the weather got bad. Gonna be an epic summer! Pics coming soon


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

That looks like a good way to loose a arm.


----------



## July_Johnson (Nov 10, 2014)

My experience yesterday at Crystal Beach was different than yours but still fun. We caught a 30" bonnet head around 8am, and then a 14# black drum around 10am. Fished until around 4 or 5pm then packed it in. Saw the color change just offshore that you spoke of. Kayaked out to observe the feeding birds but didn't fish it. I'm not set up for sharks and still too new to the kayak so the risk of dumping my gear in the surf is high. 

On the beach again this morning to see if high tide produces anything. No luck yet and high winds. Will make it a short stay.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice sandbar shark!


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great catch


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

big fatty congrats


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice report and pics,thanks for posting!


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice outing you all had there! Thanks for sharing the report...


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Good report, nice fish.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome start, a very nice Sandbar Shark.to start the
Season.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Sandbar! Congrats


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sweet! Great way to start the year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catch! i like your trailer.


----------

